# red dots and 10/22s?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

ok first question or two is about red dot scopes. do you use the red dot like the crosshairs in a regualr scope or do you use the front iron sight in combination with the red dot?

and second i really really love my ruger 10/22 i mean if obama takes it i think id cry he can have my other guns just want my 10/22 but anways can you mount a red dot scope on a 10/22? i do nothing but plink with my 10/22 i very very very rarely take it wabbit or squirel hunting.

so what do you all think?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

i kinda like this scope and am thinking about getting it..but idk


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you will see the dot all by it's self. As for the second question I pefer not to use a red dot, a regular scope would be a better option.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a couple with scopes and a couple with red dots. I like them both. I think if you dont shoot out past 100 meters very often a red dot is a lot of fun, and everything you should need. if you want the improve accuracy, a decent scope is in order. but I would highly suggest a Tasco/Barska/Bushnell style cheapo red dot. I'm not a big fan of BSA. I had a bad experience once.  anywho. give it a whirl, I'm sure you'll like it. 

Gee


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I have a couple with scopes and a couple with red dots. I like them both. I think if you dont shoot out past 100 meters very often a red dot is a lot of fun, and everything you should need. if you want the improve accuracy, a decent scope is in order. but I would highly suggest a Tasco/Barska/Bushnell style cheapo red dot. I'm not a big fan of BSA. I had a bad experience once.  anywho. give it a whirl, I'm sure you'll like it.
> 
> Gee


 yea i may just have to


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have always considered doing that to my 10/22 as well. 
I thought it would make a great bunny bustin' .22, especially at dusk


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I have always considered doing that to my 10/22 as well.
> I thought it would make a great bunny bustin' .22, especially at dusk


yea i think im gonna go to cabelas and see if they have one on any kind of gun to see if i like them...then if i like them get one and return it if it doesnt work out


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought a BSA red dot (holographic) on sale from Midway some time back and just put it on my 10/22. I really am not a fan of red dots but a couple of my kids love using them. The dot would cover quite a bit of the target at 100 yards. It was not easy to see the dot in bright sunlight and you have to take the thing off to change the battery, poor design. I took the sight off Saturday. I'll put a cheap scope back on.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a cheapo BSA red dot on my 10/22. I really like it for the most part, I mostly hunt rabbits and shoot targets with it so it is easy to aquire a target with it, the two things I don't like about it is that in bright light it is hard to see the dot, and also the batteries run down quickly if you are not turning it on and off after shooting at your target.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just purchase a TruGlo for an AR. Can't put it on until the 25th. Santa may find out. :wink: Got it at SW for $58.00 , Wanted an Eotech but can't afford one. The guys behind the counter said they are as good as anything in the price range. Can't wait to get her out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Just purchase a TruGlo for an AR. Can't put it on until the 25th. Santa may find out. :wink: Got it at SW for $58.00 , Wanted an Eotech but can't afford one. The guys behind the counter said they are as good as anything in the price range. Can't wait to get her out.


You'll have to give a report Al
Sounds fun!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I say a January, Febuary or March gathering to hunt the wiley wabbit !


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm in Al (if I'm invited  )


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I'm in Al (if I'm invited  )


Uh ya, 8) . .45 used to put these together and come up with a date. If you want to take the lead I'll bring the buns, hot dogs and chilli and a thermos of hot coffee. We'll just need to come up with a date and place where a few of us can make it.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a tasco propoint on 10/22 and I love it. My kids find it much easier to hit what they are aiming at which make it much more enjoyable then when they struggle with the iron sights on my winchester. That being said, I would rather hunt with iron sights then the red dot mostly due to not being able to keep the scope on all day without running the battery dead.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

What is the point of buying or putting cheap optics on any gun? 
You guys like to waste ammo and time re sighting your guns in all the time??
Just because its a .22 does not mean it is not worth a good optic.
I'm having a hard time understanding your ideaology.

Back to the posters question-Yes I run a quality red dot on my rabbit .22 and feel it is the fastest sight for this type of shooting. If you buy a quality red dot you can get a 2 MOA dot that covers less of the target than a typical front bead sight on most rifles at 100 yards-you also get excellent battery life.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

eyecrazy said:


> What is the point of buying or putting cheap optics on any gun?
> You guys like to waste ammo and time re sighting your guns in all the time??
> Just because its a .22 does not mean it is not worth a good optic.
> I'm having a hard time understanding your ideaology.
> ...


one of the main reasons i want a lower quality sight is because one im 16 cant and dont really wana pay 500 bucks for a scope. but the second reason is my 10/22 is the gun i take EVERYWHERE with me and it tends to get a little beat up so i dont want to have to keep it in a hard case when im going somewhere


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

I hunt with a few guys that have them, one on his buckmark for small game and he is deadly with that rig, antoher on his muzzleloader and he hates the thing but hits well with it.

the best set up I've seen is a friend who has one on a single shot 410 for bunnies behind his hounds, its a slick rig for old eyes on moving game.

I think its worth a try but with young eyes like yours I think you'd be better off with a magnifying scope


----------

